# Comfortably living in Cyprus



## Jeanette.stam (Jan 4, 2022)

Hallo everybody, 

I am new on this forum so thanks in advance for answering some of my questions..

We are a Dutch couple and garthering all information we need in order to decide if it possible for us to move to Cyprus (financial). Some questions still needs to be answered, and maybe you can help us 

My husband gets a dissability benefit from the dutch government which is 2000 euro a month (after tax), this he receives when we live in Cyprus as well. We like to know if 2000 euro is enough to support us, 2 adults. We already would have a house so we do not need to pay rent or mortgage. 

Thanks!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Good morning Jeanette and welcome to the Forum!

The simple answer to your question is that an income of €2,000 per month should be sufficient to live a fairly comfortable lifestyle in Cyprus if this is exclusive of housing costs and income tax. 

Of course, however, my fuller answer has to also include the term “it depends”. Everyone’s lifestyle and expectations are different. Do you have a large property? If so, expect large bills to heat it in Winter and cool it in Summer. Do you have a swimming pool and garden? If so, will you maintain them or hire someone to do it for you? Either way, there’s a cost implication to be factored in. Will you be running a car? Small cars are fairly economical to run here, but ‘gas guzzlers’ pay a premium. Will you be eating out once a week? Twice? More?

All that said, I would advise that an income of €2,000 per month exclusive of housing costs is more than sufficient to support a couple living here. There are many people, Expats and Cypriots, who are living reasonable lifestyles on much less.

I don’t know about the cost of living in the Netherlands, but comparing expenses in Cyprus with the U.K. I would say that water bills, Municipality charges, TV, locally produced fresh food, eating/drinking out and all forms of insurance (car, house, pet etc) are cheaper here. Almost all imported goods (furniture, cars, electrical goods and good quality clothes) are more expensive. Electricity, gas and internet costs are also more expensive here.


----------

